
“SpiderOak just revoked my Unlimited Storage account for using too much data” - ValentineC
https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/a7sqkd/spideroak_just_revoked_my_unlimited_storage/
======
simonblack
Never put your data (or any other valuables, for that matter) in danger by
entrusting it to some 3rd-party organisation. If you don't have it in your
actual possession, you don't own it at all.

I no longer use The Cloud as a storage medium. I have a personal server which
stores all my data 'at home' where some other party can't make arbitrary
decisions about it, or put it in a position where it can be easily lost.

